
Why does man print “gimme gimme gimme” at 00:30? - AndrewDucker
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/405783/why-does-man-print-gimme-gimme-gimme-at-0030/405874#405874
======
matt_the_bass
This was the best comment to that answer:

“You always break someone's workflow: xkcd.com/1172 – YSC 2 hours ago”

